# frog tank....



## moose35 (Jun 10, 2011)

29 gallon tank with 4 fire belly toads

these are the original pics
when i was first up and running







the right corner





some airplants










my frogs... 






moose


----------



## bioshock (Jun 10, 2011)

Look at those marijuana plants!! HAHA!! I kid i kid. nice set up i always wanted to keep some frogs preferably poison dart frogs.


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Jun 10, 2011)

Amazing set up moose35 how did you keep the water clean Ive always liked frogs but they seem like the need alot of care.


----------



## KeithY (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice terrarium. If I had a camera, I would post my dart frog set-ups. Once the terrarium is established, the frogs require very little care other than feeding.


----------



## Quazgar (Jun 12, 2011)

beautiful setup.


----------



## imatroll (Jun 12, 2011)

Be careful not to get those toads high from those plants  . Lol, jkjk. Awesome setup, though.


----------



## EndlessForms (Jun 12, 2011)

very nice looking terrarium


----------



## JC (Jun 15, 2011)

Bravo! Looks great!


----------



## Philth (Jun 15, 2011)

> Look at those marijuana plants!!





> Be careful not to get those toads high from those plants  . Lol, jkjk. Awesome setup, though.




Although I wouldn't put it past Tom to have some kinda funny herb growing in there;P , I dont see any resemblance to marijuana in this tank.:?

Later, Tom


----------



## moose35 (Jun 15, 2011)

Philth said:


> Although I wouldn't put it past Tom to have some kinda funny herb growing in there;P , I dont see any resemblance to marijuana in this tank.:?
> 
> Later, Tom


thanks...
you put it so much nicer then i would have.
i don't see it either :?


moose

---------- Post added at 09:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 PM ----------

a newer set of photos

























can you see me???







moose


----------



## Philth (Jun 15, 2011)

I've gotta say man, thats quite the set up for some stupid firebelly toads haha.  ( sorry couldn't help myself, dont meen to crap on your beloved toads)

Later, Tom


----------

